# Sea Bass? I See BASS!



## Captain Ahab (Jan 27, 2008)

The January 26, 2008 Sea Bass trip was a great successes - we slaughtered them I am still kinda groggy and tired from reeling in monster dangerous killer sea bass all day, so i will just post a few pics and give the complete story tomorrow morning. 

Stay Tuned


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice catch, Dave!


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2008)

Good job guys!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I'm glad to hear you caught fish, I just wish I could have been there. Thats a real nice one you got there Dave.


----------



## redbug (Jan 27, 2008)

is that what they mean when they say chillin sea bass I have seen them on the menu at the restaurant but wasn't sure

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Jan 27, 2008)

Glad to hear the trip went well


----------



## little anth (Jan 27, 2008)

nice job man :wink:


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice Dave. Good to see you guys killed it. Maybe we can have an exchange of fish sometime this week. I will take any meat not wanted.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice fish! That eel pose is disturbing to say the least :lol: 




redbug said:


> is that what they mean when they say chillin sea bass I have seen them on the menu at the restaurant but wasn't sure
> 
> Wayne



Chilean sea bass is a different fish and he's my left wing conservation rant about it. Chilean sea bass don't reach sexual maturity until they're 10 years old, the excessive harvesting of them is going to push them to a quick extinction...just say no. 

sorry to rant!


----------



## SMDave (Jan 27, 2008)

What's that sticking out of the mouth in the last pic? Looks like a giant, mutilated thumb :shock:


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2008)

SMDave said:


> What's that sticking out of the mouth in the last pic? Looks like a giant, mutilated thumb :shock:



Just noticed that! LMAO!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know whats it really is, I always thought it was the fish's stomach or some kinda air bladder. All I really know is it happens to the fish then you reel them up from deep water, some kind of pressure change or something.


----------



## shizzy (Jan 28, 2008)

SMDave said:


> What's that sticking out of the mouth in the last pic? Looks like a giant, mutilated thumb :shock:



Dave has a huge thumb. :shock: Sometimes called "bass thumb" and he has caught a few...  

Jake is right on the money actually..

When certain fish are brought up from great depths too quickly, their swim bladders, which normally control buoyancy, will over-inflate from rapid depressurization. A technique sometimes used on a fish that has "popped", involves using a needle or knife to poke a hole in the fish’s exposed swim bladder. Many times these fish can be released effectively if this is done the right way. For me though if I'm going out for 18 hours or so in the dead of winter, still with sea legs the next day, I'm eating the yummy fish! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is the tale:

We departed from my house at 10:00 p.m. Friday, January 25, 2008 loaded with rods, reels, rigs and high expectations. Our boat was docked in Wildwood Crest, and due to depart at 2:00 a.m. Saturday, January 26, 2008. It was cold but we were warm with thoughts of winter pullage.

We arrived at the boat at Midnight, however, the clock in Leibs16's new truck was set one hour ahead, so I thought it was 1:00 a.m. I quickly woke Captain Todd who had to arrived hours before becuase the Cape May / Lewes Ferry stops running at 6:00 p.m. Captain Todd was not happy when we realized that it was an hour earlier.  


After watching a few drunked morons stumble around the dock for an hour, we boarded the boat and managed to get some good sleeping spots! Within 15 minutes we were all asleep and remained that way for the 4 hour ride to the fishing grounds.

Here is Capt. Todd with Granny Binky:







6 a.m. and the fishing begins. Within minutes I pulled in a nice double header of sea bass (I use two hook rigs so you can catch two at once). Leibs nails a real nice big guy and Randy B. also pulls a double. Captain Todd gets a bergall :lol: 

Here you see the bent rods as several are on the fish:









We had steady action all day, and loads of fun to boot. The temps warms up nicely and I was able to fish all day without gloves.

Ethan finally catches a shark:

















We shared some apple pie with an eel:



And gave it a kiss:






Plenty of Sea Bass:


















And at the end the cooler was filled to the brim:


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2008)

Killer day of fishing guys, Congrats!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 28, 2008)

Great report and pics! Looks like an awesome day on the water


----------



## shizzy (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for not posting the "R" rated pics of Ethan w/ fish, much appreciated.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, forgot to add this, the guy in the background trying to give Todd rabbit ears was a druken idiot







Before we even got on the boat he approached me and started demanding information about where the boat was going, where the bathroom was and what type of bait was I going to supply. When I told him I had no idea he then responded with, "Well, you work here you should know." he wandered off after I carefully (and slowly) explained that I did not work here and i was waiting to board as a paying passenger. 

Later in the trip we spotted him with an great big gash and Band-Aid on his nose - apparently he fell off his bunk (bench) during the ride out and landed on his beak! Too funny!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice Dave, Id be whooped for a week after that trip.... Question tho: was that eel caught on a snoopy rod?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2008)

For Leibs:


----------



## mtnman (Jan 28, 2008)

cool! im glad someone is getting out and catching fish. nice job!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 29, 2008)

One more pic!


----------

